# svs prime towers 5.1 vs roger sound labs cg24 5.1?



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi all

what would be better for home theatre and music use the svs prime towers 5.1 package or the roger sound labs 5.1 package can the small cg24 put out the same performance as,the towers and Soundstage and dynamics as well also which speaker has the better midrange thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

as a general rule towers will have better low end extension because of the larger cabinet design and because you dont need to buy a stand a tower makes more sense.
The SVS Prime speaker package will likely sound the same in the mid range area as the RSL due to the similar driver design but the SVS prime towers and centre may have an edge as it uses a 3way design


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep, the midrange will probably be similar. BUT, another advantage of towers, as is the case here, is that towers usually have more, and or larger drivers. This leads to better dynamics, and extension, and many times makes them more sensitive. The primes are surprisingly less sensitive but only by 1db so I wouldn't sweat that as their better performance overall will offset that. So imo, no the rsl package will not deliver dynamics as well as the primes. The RSL's will definitely sound great, but won't have the same dynamics, and realistic presentation. Full disclosure, I do not like bookshelf speakers. I also think a better sub than the speedwoofer would be in order. I saw you bought prime elevation speakers too, so you'd be voice matched too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

